# Mixed signals



## Foolyfoo (Aug 31, 2010)

My tiel does this weird thing when I go to scratch his chin he hisses like he's sick of me, but as I take away my hand he chirps and walks towards me with his head to one side like he wants me to scratch his chin!

So why does he chase me away if he wants me to cuddle him?
(geez I sound like I'm talking about a bad marrage here XD)

What's going on here?


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful, confusing world of tiels!  Who knows what goes on in their little heads, but I think that's pretty common behaviour.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Yup. My theory is they just want to see if they can drive us crazy.  Freddie will drop his head with a thump (translation: Scritch. NOW.) And I reach up to scritch and "PEEP!" and he nips. Immediately he drops his head again. "Scritch. NOW." I scritch and he loves it and turns his head every which way so I get all his favorite spots and he seems to be having a fine time and suddenly NIP and "PEEP!" I find myself apologizing to him for annoying him. :blush:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They're telling us that we aren't doing it right. Apparently NOBODY can do it right because they do the exact same thing when another cockatiel is delivering the scritchies. But hope springs eternal in a cockatiel's breast so they keep giving us another chance in case we've suddenly figured it out.


----------



## Foolyfoo (Aug 31, 2010)

That's funny and confusing at the same time hahaha!
Thanks for the feedback guys


----------

